# Agent im BIOS schützt Notebooks vor  Diebstahl und Datenverlust



## Newsfeed (5 März 2009)

Die Anwendungen von AbsoluteSoftware erfassen und verfolgen damit ausgestattete mobile Endgeräte und sorgen im Falle eines Diebstahls auch für den Schutz sensibler Daten. Die Software aoll bald auch in deutscher Version verfügbar sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

